# Belt Ranks.



## Littledragon

I have read in another thread that certain number of posts gives you a belt rank. I currently have 19 posts but have no belt rank?


----------



## Michael Billings

You were promoted on your 20th post.  Congrats!  There is a link to the belt ranks in the MartialTalk FAQ's, but here it is just FYI.

 Martial Talk White Belt (Minimum Posts: 0) 
  Martial Talk Yellow Belt (Minimum Posts: 20) 
  Martial Talk Orange Belt (Minimum Posts: 60) 
  Martial Talk Green Belt (Minimum Posts: 100) 
  Martial Talk Blue Belt (Minimum Posts: 200) 
  Martial Talk Purple Belt (Minimum Posts: 300) 
  Martial Talk Brown Belt (Minimum Posts: 400) 
  Martial Talk Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 500) 
  Martial Talk 2nd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 700) 
  Martial Talk 3rd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 900) 
  Martial Talk Master Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 1000) 
  Martial Talk Master of Arts  (Minimum Posts: 1500) 
  Martial Talk Senior Master  (Minimum Posts: 2000) 
  Martial Talk Grandmaster  (Minimum Posts: 5000)

 -Michael


----------



## Littledragon

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> You were promoted on your 20th post. Congrats! There is a link to the belt ranks in the MartialTalk FAQ's, but here it is just FYI.
> 
> Martial Talk White Belt (Minimum Posts: 0)
> Martial Talk Yellow Belt (Minimum Posts: 20)
> Martial Talk Orange Belt (Minimum Posts: 60)
> Martial Talk Green Belt (Minimum Posts: 100)
> Martial Talk Blue Belt (Minimum Posts: 200)
> Martial Talk Purple Belt (Minimum Posts: 300)
> Martial Talk Brown Belt (Minimum Posts: 400)
> Martial Talk Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 500)
> Martial Talk 2nd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 700)
> Martial Talk 3rd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 900)
> Martial Talk Master Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 1000)
> Martial Talk Master of Arts (Minimum Posts: 1500)
> Martial Talk Senior Master (Minimum Posts: 2000)
> Martial Talk Grandmaster (Minimum Posts: 5000)
> 
> -Michael


Thank you very much.

Tarek


----------



## SAVAGE

Thanks are there any other fators or simply post count!


----------



## Rich Parsons

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Thanks are there any other fators or simply post count!



For Martial Talk Rank it is just posts. 

Reputation is a different subject though.


----------



## Gentle Fist

With all these high posters on this site, I think we need some more ranks after 3rd black.  An easy example would be...

Martial Talk Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 500) 
Martial Talk 2nd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 700) 
Martial Talk 3rd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 1000) 
Martial Talk 4th Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 1500) 
Martial Talk 5th Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 2500) 
Martial Talk Master(Minimum Posts: 5000) 
Martial Talk Senior Master (Minimum Posts: 10000) 
Martial Talk Grandmaster (Minimum Posts: 20000)

20,000 is not that high for someone who has been here for 10 years....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Got em 

Martial Talk Master Black Belt 	1000 	
Martial Talk Master of Arts 	1500 	
Martial Talk Senior Master 	2000 	
Martial Talk Grandmaster 	5000 	
Martial Talk Grandmaster 	7000 	
Martial Talk Sr. Grandmaster 	10000


----------



## Spider

So it is 20 posts and you go up a belt


----------



## Spider

Is it 20 posts or more


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Martial Talk White Belt (Posts: 0-19)
Martial Talk Yellow Belt (Posts: 20-59)
Martial Talk Orange Belt (Posts: 60-99) 
etc.


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Got em
> 
> Martial Talk Master Black Belt     1000
> Martial Talk Master of Arts     1500
> Martial Talk Senior Master     2000
> Martial Talk Grandmaster     5000
> Martial Talk Grandmaster     7000
> Martial Talk Sr. Grandmaster     10000



By this list, 5000 and 7000 are the same rank - MT Grandmaster.  I'm confused... not that that's new!


----------



## Tensei85

So what happens if you make it to 50,000 posts?

You should have a label like Martial Talk Grandmaster god! or something...


----------



## pjp

Michael Billings said:


> Martial Talk White Belt (Minimum Posts: 0)
> Martial Talk Yellow Belt (Minimum Posts: 20)
> Martial Talk Orange Belt (Minimum Posts: 60)
> Martial Talk Green Belt (Minimum Posts: 100)
> Martial Talk Blue Belt (Minimum Posts: 200)
> Martial Talk Purple Belt (Minimum Posts: 300)
> Martial Talk Brown Belt (Minimum Posts: 400)
> Martial Talk Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 500)
> Martial Talk 2nd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 700)
> Martial Talk 3rd Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 900)
> Martial Talk Master Black Belt (Minimum Posts: 1000)
> Martial Talk Master of Arts (Minimum Posts: 1500)
> Martial Talk Senior Master (Minimum Posts: 2000)
> Martial Talk Grandmaster (Minimum Posts: 5000)
> 
> -Michael


 Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tensei85 said:


> So what happens if you make it to 50,000 posts?
> 
> You should have a label like Martial Talk Grandmaster god! or something...


We might have to start thinking on that one, lol.


----------



## Guro Harold

Bob Hubbard said:


> We might have to start thinking on that one, lol.


How about "Usal"?


----------



## geezer

Tensei85 said:


> So what happens if you make it to 50,000 posts?
> 
> You should have a label like Martial Talk Grandmaster god! or something...



Or at least we could all pitch in to help with your carpal tunnel surgery. 

BTW how is it that some folks avoid having ranks appearing by their name? I've seen a few people with a whole lot of posts, high rep points and no "Master" belt. How does that work?


----------



## Rich Parsons

geezer said:


> Or at least we could all pitch in to help with your carpal tunnel surgery.
> 
> BTW how is it that some folks avoid having ranks appearing by their name? I've seen a few people with a whole lot of posts, high rep points and no "Master" belt. How does that work?


 

Hi Geezer,

Under the User CP, I select the Details section, then under Custom User Title I type in the title I want. In my case *A Student of Martial Arts* and then at the bottom I select the Save Change button. 

Good Luck


----------



## Tensei85

Guro Harold said:


> How about "Usal"?



Or Bob...


----------



## geezer

Rich Parsons said:


> Hi Geezer,
> 
> Under the User CP, I select the Details section, then under Custom User Title I type in the title I want. In my case *A Student of Martial Arts* and then at the bottom I select the Save Change button.
> 
> Good Luck



I may try that. In the meantime, I'm going to keep my snazzy "Master" belt rank. Heaven knows it's as close to being a "master" as I'll ever get in this lifetime!


----------



## Carol

geezer said:


> I may try that. In the meantime, I'm going to keep my snazzy "Master" belt rank. Heaven knows it's as close to being a "master" as I'll ever get in this lifetime!



Well earned, if I may say so :asian:


----------



## masherdong

Hmm, I may try also.


----------

